# Seminaries With Good Distance Education



## Quatchu (Dec 14, 2010)

I find myself with allot of free time lately and always have planned too do an MDiv. My question is does anyone know any good Seminary that have good distance ed. Id like to at least start work on a MDiv one class at a time. and may transfer to an actual campus later on. The two main things I'am looking for is a school with a good distance education and secondly a place that is reasonable priced, especially good distance ed.

Ive been looking at a few, two that have stood out most are Covenant Seminary and Reformed Theological Seminary. The only problem with RTS is they don't seem to offer a MDiv through distance ed. Any suggestions?


----------



## JML (Dec 14, 2010)

Since I see you are a Baptist, you could try:

Reformed Baptist Seminary

or 

Midwest Center for Theological Studies: Owensboro, KY
Although I don't think they offer an MDIV.

Non Baptist there is also:

The North American Reformed Seminary

PRTS

---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 PM ----------

Also:

RPTS: Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary

and 

Whitefield Theological Seminary - Home


----------

